# deer creek catchin



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

[attachment=0:1pwww0mz]557760_607376722622354_112522477_n.jpg[/attachment:1pwww0mz][attachment=1:1pwww0mz]13126_607376972622329_1997902019_n.jpg[/attachment:1pwww0mz]got just a ton of fish at deer creek today mostly small bows but there are a few nice ones in there also


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Good to see u made it back to some trout water


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Are you kidding he is a regular "trout-a-holic". All that pike'n was messin with his mojo. 

DuckDog was the 3rd zero in that text for projected catching rate a missed placed desimal or something? 8)


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

Head shakers let'em go. :mrgreen:


----------

